# Rayzer feathers



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

in my opinion and its just my opinion from what little i have used them they are a piece of jumk
they do not stabilize a broadhead arrow at all almost like shooting a bare shaft with a head on the end of it
also they are so fragile it is pathetic
i started shooting pretty tight groops and if the feather got hit any by a feild point they would literally shave the bristles or what ever you want to call them right off the feather stem......i never had this bad of luck with Gateway Feathers i have been shooting 4" feathers for 3 years and never had any problems with the bristles comming off unless they were cut off by a BH
i would highly recommend that anyone steer away from them and use something else

like i said just mu .02


----------



## lineman309 (Dec 13, 2004)

Your right it's your opinion...they're stabilizing my Slick Tricks at 310 fps just fine


----------



## Ryan B (May 28, 2003)

They stabilize my T locks just fine and I have not noticed any excessive wear thru my WB.


----------



## Freak Nasty (Mar 11, 2004)

They also do a fine job on my 100grn. Silver Flames.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

And they are doing a TOP notch job on my Easton FMJ340's with Magnus buzzcuts,Montecs ,Grim Reapers & also with Crimson Talon XT's...SUPER results with the Rayzr feather vanes through my 70lb X-Force & 80 lb. Vecrix XL-both SMOKINGGG fast bows-330 fps plus!! :wink:


I'll be using the Rayzr's for sure this hunting season!No doubt about it



Steve


----------



## blrrobinson21 (Jul 12, 2006)

I only have good statements as well, although ive have yet to try broadheads with them. These are my first feathers but I think they are holding up pretty well.


----------



## bowhunterdave (Dec 1, 2005)

My Tomkat throws em nice out to 50 yards with nap thunderhead xp`s... They are not a get wet and shoot type though..keep em dry and they`ll fly!
BHD

Just my opinion:wink:


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

I have had nothing but great luck with them. I have two sets of arrows fletched with with 4 @ 90 degrees, and they fly like a dream. 100gr Thunderhead's hit right with field tips out to 60 yds. 

All feathers with tear if you hit them just right.


----------



## vabowhntr (Jun 29, 2004)

I think I would not shoot groups with any feather. When I do I have to refletch no matter what feather it is. They all get messed up. Also, is it just a function of you shooting tighter groups that you notice this? If so, that would definately be a plus for the Rayzr feathers.


----------



## archery_hunter (Jan 25, 2004)

*Positive results too*

I have shot 4" feathers for many years. I have also shot a cut on contact 4 blade Steel Force Premium or serrated Titanium Hellfire for well over 7 years now consecutively. I tested the Razors tis spring and found them to hold up as good as any other feather, excellent stabilization, and much quieter than the 4" threesome I had used for years.

As far as tight groups, for the average guy alot of things come into play, like hand torque, minute nock and center shot adjustments, bow timing ect. But, I found the razors as stabilizing as the 4" I was using, with less weight (more FOC), AND QUIETER!. 
I like em!


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

I blow the gateways off my arrows, If you stack a shaft, it will cut sections off them, you have to treat feathers different, they are fragile, shoot different spots. I play allot with different things, I want to try the Razers. I have been using blazers, and you can rip, or cut holes in them. Just refletch as needed.


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

from time to tim i shave the bristles off of the 4" feathers i shoot. even with field points. it just depends how the shot lines up. but i also use feathers with my recurve. i use quickspins on my axis 400 FMJ's for my compound.


----------



## SCUBAPRO (Jun 25, 2007)

love them!!!!!!


----------



## hoyt ultratec (Feb 23, 2006)

Razors are working fine out to 60yds with my muzzy MX3 off my vetrix xl at 303fps


----------



## Code3 (Mar 7, 2005)

No problem here. Shooting 283fps with Steelforce sabertooth and Magnus stingers. My 70yd groups are great.


----------



## Husker Buck (Jul 24, 2006)

Anyone else have any feedback on these feathers?


----------



## stephan_378 (Jan 2, 2007)

*good*

thye fly great with my iron heads. is shot three arrows right through the target and they flew great afterwards and they weren't that messed up


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I now shoot Rayers from both my compound and my recurve.
I had no issues using them with the compound because it seems to shoot just about anything well,but it was a major leap of faith to try them on the curve,even more so for shooting broadheads.
Now I've tried them, I'll be shooting nothing else.
With 4" parabolic feathers my 3555 Goldtips were a little unstable,but as soon as I switched to Rayzers I got perfect flight,as well as less noise.
This has been with big two blade broadheads as well.
A great product for sure.


----------



## Va bowhunter (Aug 24, 2006)

Awesome product fly great on a 3-60 with a wasp boss hanging off the front. Quieter than 4" and lighter than a blazer but they definately do not do well in water.


----------



## Slice (Jul 20, 2005)

I have found that they fly really well as a lot of you are saying. But they are extremely fragile, if you hit a twig the feather is gone. I have learned not to attempt to shoot groups or the feathers will be useless. I have not shot them yet with my broadheads because I am not sure they will hold up through hunting season.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

I have been shooting Gateway Rayzrs for just over a month now. I am very impressed with them. They fly great and are quieter than the 4" Gateway feathers that I normally shoot. I did not find them to be any more fragile than any other feather. Common sense will tell you that if you are shooting tight groups, you are bound to damage a few feathers regardless of the type or size. I have not shot any broadheads with them yet, but plan to in the near futrue. I also plan to use them this hunting season.


----------



## eastkyarchery (Apr 29, 2008)

*razr*

I do have to say i have had good luck with them. i have them on: ace, xcutters, 2613, 2512, fatboys and never had anything bad to say about them. but i have nto shot any broadheads with them yet. and i must say i was the only one in open A in asa shooting them haha


----------



## go hunt (May 18, 2007)

*Broadhead Question*

Any advice on montecs with them? My dad starting shooting them recently, tonight we put a 100 grain montec in line with the feathers and it was hitting low and to the right. I just can't figure out what is making them do that.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## lostn50s (Jul 27, 2006)

*Rayzr's*

I have been playing with them for a while now. Run everything through the Chrony and keep track of about everything that I try. I use Maxima 350's and the broadheads fly exactly the same as the field points. I am using Fuse Kumasi 100 broadheads. I will run some different broadheads over the weekend and post back. Have about 10 different types of Broadheads I can try. So far for me the Rayzr's are fast, quiet, very durable and extremely accurate.

Rob


----------



## go hunt (May 18, 2007)

Thanks, he is shooting maxima 250's at 60 lbs. I was thinking maybe he needed to try an 85 grain Montec instead of the 100 grain. I appreciate the help.


----------

